# (Solucionado) Nautilus & Dbus: Falló al contactar con....

## DaRkaHT

Señores creo que el error habla por si solo... he buscado en san google y no he encontrado apenas información al respecto... ¿alguien tiene idea de que puede pasar?.

Cabe destacar que me ha pasado en varias instalaciones distintas... alguna USE mal configurada? Algun paquete problematico...¿? Salu2.

darkaht@darkaht / $ su

Contraseña: 

darkaht / # nautilus /home

(nautilus:11833): EggSMClient-WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported

(nautilus:11833): Eel-WARNING **: Error de GConf:

  Falló al contactar con el servidor de configuraciones; la causa más común es un demonio de sesión D-Bus mal configurado o faltante. Para obtener más información consulte http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/. (Detalles:  1: Falló al obtener la conexión con la sesión: La conexión está cerrada)Last edited by DaRkaHT on Sun Feb 26, 2012 5:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

proba con:

```
/etc/init.d/dbus restart
```

por si tenes el demonio sin iniciar.

si esto soluciona, hace

```
rc-update add dbus default
```

con eso se va a iniciar automaticamente en cada booteo

la unica flag activa que tengo en dbus es X, y realmente no se si es necesaria, pero esta activada en gral en mi sistema.

----------

## DaRkaHT

El demonio dbus esta iniciado.... tsss :S

----------

## lluisparcet

No tengo la solución al error porque a mi también me ha pasado siempre y no se solucionarlo.

Solo añadiré dos puntualizaciones:

Si ejecuto nautilus desde el terminal de gnome en el que me he hecho "root" con 

```
su
```

, aparece el error en cuestión y nautilus no se ejecuta.

Si ejecuto nautilus desde el terminal de gnome como usuario, se ejecuta normalmente sin ningún tipo de error.

Evidentemente, tengo el demonio dbus iniciado.

A ver si alguien sabe cual es el problema.

Saludos cordiales.

----------

## agdg

Como root ejecuta su -, después podrás ejecutar nautilus o cualquier aplicación.

```
agd@agd-desktop $ su

Contraseña:

agd-desktop # nautilus

(nautilus:26123): EggSMClient-WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported

(nautilus:26123): Eel-WARNING **: Error de GConf:

  Falló al contactar con el servidor de configuraciones; la causa más común es un demonio de sesión D-Bus mal configurado o faltante. Para obtener más información consulte http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/. (Detalles:  1: Falló al obtener la conexión con la sesión: La conexión está cerrada)

...

...

agd-desktop # su -

agd-desktop # nautilus

Initializing nautilus-dropbox 0.7.1

Initializing nautilus-gdu extension

...

...
```

Esto sucede porque cuando haces su, cambias tus privilegios por el usuario hacia el que logeas pero el entorno de la shell sigue siendo el mismo. Con su - lo que haces precisamente es cambiar no solo los privilegios sino el entorno shell al completo; del man de su:

```
OPTIONS

       The options which apply to the su command are:

       -c, --command COMMAND

           Specify a command that will be invoked by the shell using its -c.

       -, -l, --login

           Provide an environment similar to what the user would expect had

           the user logged in directly.

           When - is used, it must be specified as the last su option. The

           other forms (-l and --login) do not have this restriction.

...

...

```

----------

## DaRkaHT

ah pues muchas graciassss por la explicacion jeje. Saludossss.

----------

## lluisparcet

Efectivamente, solucionado y funciona de maravilla.

Cada día aprendemos un poquito mas y como casi siempre para por no leer los manuales.

Gracias por tu colaboración.

Saludos.

----------

